# Do Tip signs affect ratings?



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

One of the conditions of the recent court settlement allows drivers to post tip signs in the car. 

Uber is not required to notify their customer base that tipping is permitted.

I'm reluctant to post a sign. 

PAX might assume the sign is not authorized by Uber.

PAX may feel unjustifiably pressured to tip the driver and take it out him/her with a low rating.

Has anyone using a tips appreciated sign seen their ratings go down?


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

It only takes one asshat pax to snap a pic of it and send it in for "Tip Solicitation" and you'll get a scathing e-mail reminder that you are a [[slave]] independent contractor who should get used to getting payed [[less-than-poverty-level wages]] over $90,000 a year!!!!!!.

The second reminder will come in the form of a "Your account has been deactivated." message upon attempted login from the app.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

No, my ratings have stayed around 4.84 the last month. I plan on transitioning to a media player piped into the backup camera display, because it's hard for people to read the sign at night. I can get a cheap media player for $30 on Amazon. Basically like a digital picture frame.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Of course they will...And unfortunately, that is part of the problem that Uber created.

Let's put it this way, a "tip sign" surely wont increase your rating AT ALL. All it could presumably do is slightly (or significantly) lower your rating.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> It only takes one asshat pax to snap a pic of it and send it in for "Tip Solicitation" and you'll get a scathing e-mail reminder that you are a [[slave]] independent contractor who should get used to getting payed [[less-than-poverty-level wages]] over $90,000 a year!!!!!!.
> 
> The second reminder will come in the form of a "Your account has been deactivated." message upon attempted login from the app.


Not entirely true. California and Massachusetts are now "allowed" to. They won a lawsuit.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Not entirely true. California and Massachusetts are now "allowed" to. They won a lawsuit.


I'm packing my bags!!


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Why would a pax even care enough to send an email about a tip jar? I really don't think they give their uber driver much thought or time after exiting. I'm all for tipping signs,but I just don't feel comfortable doing it,for "me". I went to Coldstone after lunch yesterday. I got a small kid size ice cream cup that came to $3,and then I got a prompting asking if I wanted to tip and what percentage. Now I haven't been there for a yr and don't know when they started implementing the tip option at ,but I thought to myself ...geez,everyone wants a tip now! I have no problem paying servers tips, or workers that rely on tips, bc that's part of their income. I'm less likely to tip the person who made my ice-cream for min/average wage. I can bet that's how most pax feel about us ...bc they're clueless to how little we make. Just being honest,don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

You'd be surprised what pax will report.


----------



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

Road Pilot said:


> One of the conditions of the recent court settlement allows drivers to post tip signs in the car.
> 
> Uber is not required to notify their customer base that tipping is permitted.
> 
> ...


I emailed the sign to Uber before posting it to be sure I wouldn't be de-activated. Once that was done I posted it several months ago. I'd say it has had a slight downward pressure on my ratings but nothing I stress over. My ratings still hover between 4.75-85, which is still good. I'd word the sign carefully to make it clear that you're not soliciting tips, but rather reminding riders that tipping isn't included in the app and that if they choose to, they should do so in cash. I couldn't care less if the pax feel pressured into giving a tip. They're getting a comfortable car for, at worst, the same price a yellow cab would charge.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Dont sweat your rating


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm half temped to make a professional but simple sign saying:
Please remember to tip your driver on your way out.​ Then have have square logo showing all credit cards are accepted.

It would also be fun to make a sign stating the rules of the car. Driver reserves the right to kick out any passenger who is rude, makes sexual passes to the driver, is violent, is angry, etc. btw don't forget to tip your driver


----------



## UbieWarrior (Apr 15, 2015)

Rather than tips, lets charge them for additional levels of service.

$2 for any song they want played.
$5 to sing them a song
$10 and i'll sing, dance and do a strip tease.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

FAC said:


> I'm half temped to make a professional but simple sign saying:
> Please remember to tip your driver on your way out.​Then have have square logo showing all credit cards are accepted.
> 
> It would also be fun to make a sign stating the rules of the car. Driver reserves the right to kick out any passenger who is rude, makes sexual passes to the driver, is violent, is angry, etc. btw don't forget to tip your driver


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Great sign but I wouldn't put not required. Its obvious tips are not required.

So how do you accept Apple Pay? Did you splurge for the $50 square reader?

Do you get many requests from superioruber.com? Seems like a nice service offered in Connecticut.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

FAC said:


> Great sign but I wouldn't put not required. Its obvious tips are not required.
> 
> So how do you accept Apple Pay? Did you splurge for the $50 square reader?
> 
> Do you get many requests from superioruber.com? Seems like a nice service offered in Connecticut.


Thanks , but just a cya to match ubers policy

Yes picked up the nluetooth reader.

About once or twice a week. Whats good is I know where I am going and they all tip. I really push the airport transportation hard. I leverage facebook for that in different town talk groups.


----------

